# Looking for Pilates Class in South Dublin, evenings.



## Carmel (11 Sep 2007)

Hi
I am looking for  a Pilates class in South Dublin, any evening except Monday. I was doing one in Dundrum before the summer, but its not going ahead this year, so want to find an alternative.

Any info appreciated.

Thanks
C


----------



## Paulone (12 Sep 2007)

Hi,
Try Centre Studios in Rathmines, adjacent to the Tesco store and close to the lights (is set back from the road through a small entry between the shops).  or 01-4066812.

Autumn classes for pilates and yoga have just been announced.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2007)

I would say that you would find them more likely around the airport? 

Brendan


----------



## Vanilla (12 Sep 2007)

Brendan said:


> I would say that you would find them more likely around the airport?
> 
> Brendan


 
Dear me, if that was meant to be a joke it was diabolical.


----------



## Jock04 (12 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Dear me, if that was meant to be a joke it was diabolical.


 
Seemed plane enough to me.

And in fairness, I've seen much worse on here. Remember the venison thread?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

Is the original poster looking for a course in Roman governance?


----------



## PM1234 (12 Sep 2007)

Don't mind them Carmel! The location might not suit you but I go to The Elbow Room in Smithfield and recommend it if you're looking for a good class. Try http://www.thebestof.ie/city/dublin/pilates for a listing of pilates classes in South Dublin.


----------



## miselemeas (12 Sep 2007)

Pilates Course at St Tiernan's Community School, Parkvale, off Sandyford Road, Dundrum,  on Tuesday evenings - details at 

http://www.iol.ie/~tiernans/adultlaura/Adult ed Sept 2007/tuesdaypilates.html


----------

